# Problème d'installation de Mandrake 8.0



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,
j'ai un G3/333 beige tournant principalement sous MAC OS 9.1 (j'ai également MAC OS X). J'aimrais installer la Mandrake 8,0 que mon frère m'a téléchargé depuis le site de Mandrake (2 CDs). Deja, impossible de démarrer depuis le CD. J'ai installé l'extention système " BootX Extension", j'arrive à faire démarrer l'installeur, mais au moment du choix du disque de destination, ça "merde"... Apparemment mon disque dur ne semble pas correctement formaté. J'ai voulu le partitionner avec "Outil Disque Dur" d'Apple, mais parait-il qu'il ne faut pas l'utiliser mour des disque à utiliser sous Linux. J'ai voulu essayer le logiciel "pdisk" mais la je patauge complètement vu que je n'y connais rien en blocks et Cie... Que faire ? Si quelqu'un peut m'aider... Merci d'avance en tout cas !
Steph


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

C'est quoi l'extension "BootX extension" dont tu parles Steph ? Ca m'intéresse. Parce que moi je n'arrive pas à booter sur le CD Mandrake, tout simplement !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

C'est quoi l'extension "BootX extension" dont tu parles Steph ? Ca m'intéresse. Parce que moi je n'arrive pas à booter sur le CD Mandrake, tout simplement ! 


C'est une extention système à placer... dans le dossier extention du dossier système du Mac. Ainsi au démarrage, tu choisis de lancer MAC OS ou Linux. Il y a certains paramètres à régler (choix du "ram disk", réglages scsi et video...) mais ne me demande pas de détails là-dessus je suis loin d'être spécialiste ! tout ce que je sais, c'est que grâce à cela, j'arrive à faire démarrer l'installeur de la Mandrake qui, normalement et si j'ai raté aucun épisode, se trouve sur le CD d'install. Après, pendant l'installation,c'est au moment du choix du disque que j'ai un problème. Apparemment, mon disque ne serait pas correctement partitionné et/ou formaté...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

&gt;&gt;Par ailleurs, pour ton pb de disque dur, i faut que la partition sur laquelle tu souhaites installer linux soit en "Apple Free" et à ma connaissance, seul Hard Disk Toolkit est capable de faire ca. 

OK, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment faire, parceque je viens de regarder mais je vois ça nulle part... Merci ! Steph


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Et tu la trouves où cette extension système "BootX" ? Merci d'avance !

PS : je vais tout de même essayer en gravant un CD sans optimisation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2002)

Je ne sais plus ou je l'ai trouvé... mais bon je peux te l'envoyer si tu veux ! il y a aussi un tableau de bord qui permet, quand tu es sous Mac OS de basculer sous Linux.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (22 Janvier 2002)

je suis intéressé.

j'ai bien les cd de la mandrake ppc et ai tout essayé pour les graver bootable mais rien n'y fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cromatic:
*&gt;&gt;Par ailleurs, pour ton pb de disque dur, i faut que la partition sur laquelle tu souhaites installer linux soit en "Apple Free" et à ma connaissance, seul Hard Disk Toolkit est capable de faire ca. 

OK, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment faire, parceque je viens de regarder mais je vois ça nulle part... Merci ! Steph*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te le dis de tete parce que j'ai plus HDT. Tu choisis un disque avec Hard Disk Toolkit et tu effaces la partition. Elle devient Apple Free.

Je reinstalle ce soir le bazar chez moi et je te dis comment j'ai fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gino06:
*

Je te le dis de tete parce que j'ai plus HDT. Tu choisis un disque avec Hard Disk Toolkit et tu effaces la partition. Elle devient Apple Free.

Je reinstalle ce soir le bazar chez moi et je te dis comment j'ai fait.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


OK Impec ! merci bcp !
Steph


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

Moi non plus je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur le CD, je pense que c'est un pb de gravure ou il ne faut pas sélectionner "optimisation".

Mais j'ai deux images disques qui montent avec Toast et je ne sais pas laquelle graver.

Par ailleurs, pour ton pb de disque dur, i faut que la partition sur laquelle tu souhaites installer linux soit en "Apple Free" et à ma connaissance, seul Hard Disk Toolkit est capable de faire ca.


----------

